# so to make chickpea flour I just grind chickpeas?



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

But then what about soaking? Do you soak then dehydrate then grind or what?


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm wondering about this too. We are GF and I won't use the bean flours because I very much doubt the beans have been soaked and then dehydrated. I know they get cooked but that is just not enough IMO. Can you imagine trying to digest unsoaked beans? Ugh.


----------



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

This may be obvious, but I just wanted to point out that Indian grocers are a great source of very inexpensive chickpea flour.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joybird* 
I'm wondering about this too. We are GF and I won't use the bean flours because I very much doubt the beans have been soaked and then dehydrated. I know they get cooked but that is just not enough IMO. Can you imagine trying to digest unsoaked beans? Ugh.

Yeah me too. So hwo are you guys doing anyways? I think I remember you had a thread about your DD's excema and gut problems?? I dealt with excema and my DD for a long while too. It was tough. I hope you are getting somewhere in your journey.

I was wondering if it'd even be worth soaking and dehydrating? Does anyone do this? My oven can dehydrate, so i could dry pounds adn pounds of things at a time, but I wonder if it'd be worth it. I mean, what would you use bean flour for? And if in soup or something you could just use them cooked.

Just trying to do something new. Alternative fours gets really annoying sometimes LOL.....and frustrating


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

We are doing great - thanks for asking. Yeah, it was hell for a while there. Dd's eczema is pretty much gone. It flares slightly if she is getting a cold or something. It seems she was very gluten intolerant and had serious gut problems due to that. We've been working on healing for a while now. Her system didn't even start to calm down til we were off gluten for about three months. She's gotten slowly better since then, thanks to digestive enzymes, probiotics, CLO, etc. Not to mention all you mamas here who helped me figure it all out. We are still GF CF EF and sugar free but have gotten most other foods back. It's been a long journey but we are so much healthier now for it.

I guess dehydrating would be worth it if you were going to use a lot of whatever it was. What are you trying to make?


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

WOw that's so great. I'm wokring on the gluten portion. Fortunately I pinned it down to handful of foods but she has slight little flare ups (like really really mild) every now and then. Usually weather related.

I'm really working on the gluten right now. It's so tough though.

FOr the chickpea flour I don't know what I was thinking of making







. I want to try french toast and I thought that would be a good thing for dipping to add protein/fiber. But I'm not really sure it's worth it. I guess you could soak the flour but then when you soak beans whole you drain and rinse so as not to consume that water......this is way too much for me to consider LOL!

Everything else would just involve cooked beans. I puree them for thickening soups and such, or making chickpea fritters which is the bean soaked and cooked anyways


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Chickpea fritters sound great. Could you tell me how you make them?


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Do you have a flour mill?

I have a Nutrimill and I just grind raw chickpeas like I would grain. It never occurred to me it might not be a good idea. I make pakoras with the flour, mostly. I haven't had any problems.


----------



## KJoslyn78 (Jun 3, 2007)

i just buy it from the grocery... Bob's Red Mill makes chickpea flour


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

How do you grind chickpeas with your Nutrimill? They don't fit through the hole where the grains would go into the mill. Also, I would think they would be too hard to grind in the mill. I thought about it, but even if they did fit I wouldn't want to destroy my mill.

Chickpeas are really hard, IMO, moreso than any other bean.

Why not soak the mixture, like you would soak regular flours? I can't imagine chick pea flour would be any harder to digest then any other type of whole grain flour. Sourdough is a made by soaking and fermenting wheat or rye flour, and that liquid does not get drained.

Just a thought.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjr* 
How do you grind chickpeas with your Nutrimill? They don't fit through the hole where the grains would go into the mill. Also, I would think they would be too hard to grind in the mill. I thought about it, but even if they did fit I wouldn't want to destroy my mill.

Chickpeas are really hard, IMO, moreso than any other bean.

Why not soak the mixture, like you would soak regular flours? I can't imagine chick pea flour would be any harder to digest then any other type of whole grain flour. Sourdough is a made by soaking and fermenting wheat or rye flour, and that liquid does not get drained.

Just a thought.

And good thought at that







. Maybe I'll stop being so over analytical about it. My thought was that, bean liquid you are supposed to discard, flour soaking liquid you don't. I wonder if there is junk IN the bean soaking liquid you know? I go through small spurts of being too rational and analytical about preparing things









I was gonna make some french toast with chickpea flour for a nice crust, but then the soaking issue came to mind and I've been thinking about it since LOL

I think chickpeas do fit in a nutrimill. I have one and can grind them just fine, it even says in their book


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I just buy it at the middle eastern or Indian markets


----------

